
What's my eye color, Apple? - bresc
https://medium.com/@pisicamica/whats-my-eye-color-apple-cf2cc70d6c80#.81f97gjor
======
grzm
I think this is the first time I've seen a _410 Gone Explained_

"This page is under investigation or was found in violation of the Medium
Rules"

~~~
bresc
It might have been due to "Copyright and Trademark Infringement". The article
used some pictures that author clearly found on google images

~~~
grzm
Shucks. I was hoping for something much more nefarious. Guess I've been
hearing too many conspiracy theories recently.

